# How much do you spend on shows a year?



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

That sounds about right. And if we make it out to Congress this year, that about doubles.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I've spent $300 just on pre season alone registering.

I'll probably spend between 3-5k this year.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't want to think about it....


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

It really depends, cause I used to show 4-H then I was also ata very pricey high end Jumper barn. But this year I prollu wont pay more then 100.00 per show and I havea youngster so I wont be doing to many shows


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I ride at a lesson barn that will pay all my showing fees for me. Trailering, show fees, the whole bit.I guess I'm pretty lucky. I hope to show a whole lot this spring and summer but we'll see what happens. I am gonna do some dressage schooling shows and a mini trial or two. Maybe even a hunter class. Again it's a bit up in the air.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

around the same as Void. haha and thats only doing maybe 4 showes! we have our own trailer, and all thats stuff, but we also need to pay for a hotel room and the show fees are getting SOOOOO expensive its ridiculous!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> around the same as Void. haha and thats only doing maybe 4 showes! we have our own trailer, and all thats stuff, but we also need to pay for a hotel room and the show fees are getting SOOOOO expensive its ridiculous!


3-5k for 4 shows? Wow! What shows are they?

My 1,200 is a low ball estimate... might creep toward 1,500 once the fall shows are factored in. But that's for about 20ish shows, dressage for my gelding and confirmation/FEH/USDF shows for my yearling filly. Thankfully none of ours require a hotel this year, and only 1 might require stabling if we decide to show both days.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

My Beau said:


> 3-5k for 4 shows? Wow! What shows are they?
> 
> My 1,200 is a low ball estimate... might creep toward 1,500 once the fall shows are factored in. But that's for about 20ish shows, dressage for my gelding and confirmation/FEH/USDF shows for my yearling filly. Thankfully none of ours require a hotel this year, and only 1 might require stabling if we decide to show both days.


haha ya, its sad :lol: all of our showes require stableing for the hroses, and people :wink:

its probably more around 3k tho. haha well, hopefully its around less then 3k!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I only pay for shows on horses that I own (which I 'get back' when I sell the horse) or horses that I show for my own personal benefit. The rest I get paid to show, which is always great. I had a project I really wanted to show and probably spent about $4000 on him. (I did about 10-15 shows this year?) Fortunately that's all tax deductible for me! 

Broken down...

I think I usually pay ~$100 in entry fees per local show (just a day, sometimes two). Our clients pay about double that once you add in hauling, day care, schooling, eq and medal classes (don't do those!), etc. 

I pay $400-500 in entry fees per rated show (more if I do jumpers, darn those nominating fees!) + hotel. Which is about another $100. I think our clients pay, more then double once you add everything in there. Double THAT if it's a longer haul. 

Yeah, shows are expensive!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

My Beau said:


> 3-5k for 4 shows? Wow! What shows are they?



I imagine she's probably talking about some rated shows! Stalls at rated shows are on average $175-250 for the week. (not talking about the bigger shows like Syracuse or Wellington). Classes are about $35 a class and $25 a warm up. So an entire division plus warm ups is easily $400-500. Our barn charges $35 a day for daycare which is VERY reasonable. We also charge $35 per day for schooling. which is also pretty reasonable. We're usually there from Tues-Sun. Add in Monday if we're at a show for multiple weeks. Clients split their trainers hotel/meals for the week. Hauling is $1 a mile. Braiding is usually $45 for manes and $35 for tails. We rebraid every third day. It adds up quick! I know people who show only on the A circuit who spend 20 or 30k a year!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Interesting... I've never been at a hunter barn, so never shown hunters except for taking some of the green beans out to local schooling shows. I know A shows are pretty much a world of their own, but wow!

I'll stick to events and dressage shows


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Believe it not but jumpers are usually more expensive then hunters! You have to pay all of the above (except for braiding, unless youre at a bigger show) PLUS a nominating fee. And often classes are a little more since you can win money back. AND, they stretch out the divisions so you have a class a day for almost the entire week so most people do 2 divisions. Often in the hunter divisions you have a few classes a day for a few days so you have the option of leaving early and not having to pay that extra day or two of daycare or schooling. I went to a rated dressage show once and it wasnt as expensive but it wasnt cheap! i imagine the higher level events are pretty pricey too! I did do several schooling dressage shows a year that were like $30 a show. And that WAS IT. I was like, seriously? $30?! It was nice.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Eventing is a very expensive sport, especially if you ride Rated Courses. The higher up you go in levels, the more expensive it gets.

Just to do a Novice Comp here, the entry fee is $300 and something buckaroonies. And that price goes up when you are doing levels above N. Plus you and your horse have to become registered members of USEF which is around $50 - $100. 

To boot, you win NO money if you place. Just take home a purdy ribbon.

Then to do Dressage Shows, you are paying anywhere between $10 - $20 a class in my area - those aren't cheap either. I usually like to do all 4 Training Level tests.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I don't want to think about it....


 
ME NEATHER!!:lol:


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

upnover said:


> I only pay for shows on horses that I own (which I 'get back' when I sell the horse) or horses that I show for my own personal benefit. The rest I get paid to show, which is always great. I had a project I really wanted to show and probably spent about $4000 on him. (I did about 10-15 shows this year?) Fortunately that's all tax deductible for me!
> 
> Broken down...
> 
> ...


If I'm lucky and I do as well as I hope I do and win a couple saddles in the Equitation Medals I should make all my money back and more.... from selling some Antares'. lol


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, horse trials suck the money out of you! I did 3 in one month (back to back to back weekends) and it was about $950.

I've just never added up the shows cost beforehand... it was always $200 here, $250 there. Made it seem not-so-bad.

Most of the shows I'm doing this year are local outings, and no events as I haven't jumped/been with a trainer since July. Just doing my own thing. I'm starting with a new trainer in the spring though. Although 4 on the schedule are recognized - USEA, USEF & USDF membership needed  

The local confirmation classes I'm taking my filly out to are......wait for it...... $10 a class! Woohoo!

And in other news: we will probably miss most of Beau's shows... he has something funky going on with his back. I have a feeling he's going to need a couple months off


----------

